# Western Plow Lights, wont switch over



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

when i go to plug in my plow lights, last year they switched from truck lights to plow lights when they were connected up

this year when i plug them in, the truck lights stay on in both high and low beam

i sandblasted the connections on the 13 plug harness and still didnt make a difference

also replaced the 2 little relays and checked the wiring harness colors, all the wires match up to where theyre supposed to be plugged in 

any other ideas? is there supposed to be a switch in the cab to manually switch the lights over? no plow lights work...not even marker lights or turn signals


thanks!!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

The clue is the fact that you don't have any marker lights on the plow as the marker light feed wire also switches the relays from the truck to plow light positions. You can check the browns at the relays (same wire) to see if it has power in it with the markers on. If it doesn't then you'll need to find where the brown marker light wire is tied into the trucks marker light wire circuit. You want to check that connection for corrosion or if it's come loose. 

Second thing is to check the black/orange ground wire on the plow side. Make sure it has a good ground.


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

thanks so much for the reply, ill check it out later today and make sure that my black and orange is grounded, cause the pump operates weird sometimes too and seems like a bad ground

i have aux. truck lights hooked to the plow relays that turn on when the parking lights go on too, ill try disconnecting them...i figured the extra lights (10 marker lights) burnt out the relays and is why i replaced them the first time

also just noticed on westerns website theres a 90 page electrical schematics guide they JUST put out this month which goes into much more detail then just the installation manual, so ill double check my colors

thanks again


----------



## MBB (Oct 29, 2005)

Same problem but found corroded pin in plowside connector broken off. went and got the replacement pig tail assembles that Western has out. Question is that the new pig tail only has 1 blk wire where as the orginal harness has 3 independant blk wires. On a 99 GMC1500, unimount 7.5' , 9 pin conector style. so second part of question is can the 3 be tied into one? All the other colors match


----------



## MBB (Oct 29, 2005)

opened up the harness far enought to sort it all out (wires that is) then found connections corroded off the relay bank (6 relay system) they will all have to be replaced. Sorting out that birds nest of wires is going to be a p___


----------

